# Glock 30S



## Rjace52 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just purchased the Glock 30s. Great CCW! Love it! .45 with 10+1 in a CCW miniframe...how great is that!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats.
The 30 in 45 acp is the only Glock that I would really wanted to look into.
Hope you have a lot of fun with your new gun.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a gen 4 30 love mine as well. You can carry a G21 mag as a spare that gives you 13 more. After I got mine I spent a great deal of time and energy to find a 9 rd mag (at the time they were hard to find) only to find out I hated the way it felt when shooting. In my opinion the extra grip length in the 10rd mag makes the ability to handle recoil much much better. Enjoy your new pistol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun said:


> I have a gen 4 30 love mine as well. You can carry a G21 mag as a spare that gives you 13 more. After I got mine *I spent a great deal of time and energy to find a 9 rd mag (at the time they were hard to find)* only to find out I hated the way it felt when shooting. In my opinion the extra grip length in the 10rd mag makes the ability to handle recoil much much better. Enjoy your new pistol.


Yeah, so did I. I've got a bunch of them now along with some 10's, 13's and a mag extension for the 13's that gives me 30 rounds of .45 ACP. I've got two G30's one with a rail (Gen 3) and one without I think it's a Gen 2.5? There are a lot of part available for these guns for those who like to fart around with them.


----------

